# Surprise twins



## Jac.

I went for my first ultrasound 2 weeks ago on May 21st at about 19 weeks in and found out I was having twins. Very big shock! They are fraternal (boy and girl) and I've finally adjusted to the idea of having 3 kids since I already have a 20 month old daughter, but wanted to stop at 2! I am just wondering what I should be expecting and if anyone has any tips. Has anyone else had surprise twins?


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Congrats! Yeah I didn't find out I was having twins until 37+2 weeks and I was induced two days later. Note to self, have ultrasounds next time lol


----------



## Jac.

I am really glad I went for the anatomy scan!


----------



## nesSAH

Congratulations!!

I wend for my 12 week u/s and also found out we are having fraternal twins. The Tech could not determine sexes yet. However, this will be baby #3 and we were just trying for one more and got 2!!!

I have two toddlers ( 15 mo and 4 yr old) ....So I am still trying to "visualize" myself with 4 kiddos under 4!!! LOL

They are still a great blessing and I am so blessed & excited. I am sure there are lots of mamas here who've done it/ doing it and have lots of advice

Have a happy & healthy 9 months!! :D


----------



## cherrylips100

henrysmumkaz said:


> Congrats! Yeah I didn't find out I was having twins until 37+2 weeks and I was induced two days later. Note to self, have ultrasounds next time lol

Oh my goodness 37 weeks, that must have been such a shock.


----------



## EmziMoo

We found out at the 12 week scan and that was enough of a surprise. Can't imagine finding out at 19 or 37 weeks! 

I'd just got my head around going from one to two kids and found out it would be three!


----------



## henrysmumkaz

I didn't have time to freak out as I was already in hospital and there was nothing that I could do to prepare. Thankfully I had bought millions of neutral clothes and had all of my sons equipment from the year before when I had him. So all I needed was a double buggy really.


----------



## miyavicandy

found out at my first scan at 10 weeks 5 days saw 2 the moment the screen popped up! total surprise eventhough i had this mommy feeling there was more. i have a 17 month old and only wanted 2 kids but now im gonna have 3! i feel so blessed im now 15 weeks


----------



## fides

congratulations!!

we're also having surprise twins. decided to go for a private gender scan early at 17 weeks and found out - otherwise we wouldn't have known until next week at 20 weeks. going to have 4 kids under age 3 for a month or so - super nervous and excited, ha ha!!

so excited for you!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I really wish I wouldnt have found out I was having twins till later in the pregnancy! I found out at 6W... That would of saved me a ton of first trimester stress hah

Congrats :)


----------



## SnowyFairest

nesSAH said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> I wend for my 12 week u/s and also found out we are having fraternal twins. The Tech could not determine sexes yet. However, this will be baby #3 and we were just trying for one more and got 2!!!
> 
> I have two toddlers ( 15 mo and 4 yr old) ....So I am still trying to "visualize" myself with 4 kiddos under 4!!! LOL
> 
> They are still a great blessing and I am so blessed & excited. I am sure there are lots of mamas here who've done it/ doing it and have lots of advice
> 
> Have a happy & healthy 9 months!! :D

I will have four under four too, and actually five under five, now that I think of it. :wacko:


----------



## BabyHopes1974

At my 7 week scan the doctor said that more than likely we had a vanishing twin. But at the 11 week scan there was still two! I'm still scared but also happy we are having two because I will be 40 when they are born and chances are we won't be able to havr more.


----------

